# WILL ONE OF THE MODS PLEASE CONTACT ME



## Ilovehills (19 Feb 2019)

I`m getting fed up of asking now

Thankyou


----------



## Spinney (19 Feb 2019)

Just report your post. The Mods do not routinely look in this forum (as most problems can only be dealt with by Shaun). Reporting a post (any post will do) brings it to their attention much more efficiently. Or just PM one of them.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Feb 2019)

Is your Caps key stuck?


----------



## Ilovehills (19 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Is your Caps key stuck?


No, my finger is holding it down


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Feb 2019)

Ilovehills said:


> No, my finger is holding it down



Is your finger stuck, I did see there was a post about superglue?


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2019)

Ilovehills said:


> No, my finger is holding it down


.

Refreshingly honest.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2019)

Do you want a mod to contact you?


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Do you want a mod to contact you?



He sure does.


----------



## Ilovehills (19 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Do you want a mod to contact you?


Sorted, thanks


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Feb 2019)




----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2019)

Ilovehills said:


> I`m getting fed up of asking now
> 
> Thankyou


Sorry to see you leave.


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Sorry to see you leave.



Que?


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Que?


Now a "Guest", account closed.


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2019)

He had joy, he had fun, he had seasons in the sun...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> He had joy, he had fun, he had seasons in the sun...



Apparently he could not live the lie though. He did not love hills.


----------

